# Looking for a TTC (#1) buddy for June 2011



## Jess137

I am having trouble finding someone TTC in June this year. I don't care about age, but I'm 23. Anyone need a buddy?


----------



## beccad

I'll be about that time. We're trying after my period in May, but it's not due until the third week of May, so it'll be practically June anyway!

I'm 31.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Heya i'm 20 (21 sept) and we are TTC in June this year. It was August but we bumped it up a few months lol :) x


----------



## Jess137

I would love to be TTC buddies with you both! That is, if you want. I don't have anyone in my life besides on here to share with since we are keeping it quiet...


----------



## beccad

Yep no probs! We're not telling anyone either, although I've told a couple of close friends we'll probably be trying 'this year', but that's rather vague lol!


----------



## Jess137

I'm pretty excited today. Last night we did the BD and OH didn't pull out. (I know, TMI, sorry). I know it's slim chances but I think I ovulated yesterday...

Also forgot, I put in a softcup right after and left it overnight....:happydance:


----------



## beccad

I did that too the other day Jess the 'taking the risk', although I've no idea what a soft-cup is?! Bit like a moon-cup?


----------



## beccad

Have you girls started taking pre-natal vitamins and such like? Just looking at my ticker I suddenly thought I should start taking them properly! I've got them, folic acid etc. but I'm really forgetful about it - probably only taking it once or twice a week. I think i'll put them next to the kettle so I see them when I make my morning cup of tea, although not until after this weekend as we've got family over, and I don't want a big tub of 'Mum to be' vitamins sitting there announcing what we're up to!


----------



## Jess137

The softcup is something that was made for AF but useful for TTC. It is a soft ring with a plastic bag type center that holds the fluids until you take it out and throw it away. Instead of a tampon which soaks it up. Anyway if you put it in right after BD it holds the semen next to the cervix, hopefully helping the spermies get where they are supposed to go. It is called Instead if you want to look it up since that wasn't a very good explanation! Sorry, I don't know what a moon-cup is though.

And with vitamins, I am taking folic acid+dha, a prenatal, B-12, and vitamin D. I was already taking the b-12, d, and folic acid for my bipolar, I just added the prenatal and DHA. I started them a couple of months ago. I take other meds in the morning so I just put the vitamins in my pill organizer with the others.


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm TTC in June as well! I've seen you in a few other threads, so here I am, apparently stalking you secretly. ;)

I'm 25, still on BCP, taking prenatals and reading all I can to prepare myself for this venture. I'm stoked!

So if you'd like, I'd love to be buddies. I need help staying sane while I wait for two more months, plus I'm sure I'll need some sanity when I start TTC as well. :)

xo!


----------



## lu-is

Hi!! Can I be your buddy? I'm trying to conceive in June as well!


----------



## Jess137

swanxxsong & lu-is, I'd love to be buddies! sorry, I didn't see the post until today! Can't have too many buddies! Do you guys want to put something in our siggy's about being buddies? either something like TTC Buddies June 2011, or WTT June 2011? I know it's probably silly but I see lots of people with that sort of thing in the siggy


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL! Yes, we can make our own support group of the ladies waiting to try in June 2011! :D I love this plan. 

Is anyone else still on BCP? I am, and it's killing me... but with the cruise and the pill keeping my period from coming while I'm _on_ the cruise, I know it's best to reign in my patience. But ugh. Goodness knows how long it'll take for my body to regulate once I'm off it, right? Pfffffft.

ANYWAY. I like this plan! :) I love having buddies and I agree, never can have too many. Plus it'll be nice to take the big leap into the TTC forums with a little support group, hand in hand.

-cheeseball-


----------



## Jess137

Cool! We'll have to figure out what to put down there. I'm excited!

I stopped my BCP at the end of February and had my withdrawal bleed starting March 3. I still haven't gotten my real period yet. I don't know if I even ovulated this month. I think AF might be on the way because I've had little cramps for a few days. Tested though and got a BFN on the HPT. So I'm pretty sure there's not a baby in there!

I stopped the pills so I would have a few months to figure out what my cycle is like, since I've been on the pill since I was 15. I'm hoping that my cycles will be about the same and not all over the place.

I am sooo jealous! I wish we had money for a vacation! We didn't even go anywhere cool for our honeymoon.


----------



## swanxxsong

I've been AWOL a few days - but yes, we should come up with a nickname or something. ;) I don't know what, pretty bad at those things. 

Hubby is really good with saving and stuff. I'm horrible - if it was up to me, we'd be in major debt and living in a box. I'm just bad like that, and I don't want to be, I just... am. xD So he helps keep me on the straight and narrow. 

Anyone hoping for a specific gender? I'm really eager for either, though I keep thinking I'd love to have a little girl to dress up all the time. Which I'm sure she'd grow up to hate, since my mom did it to me and I hated it. But really, a mini-hubby would be fabulous too. 

Can't believe it's already April 1! We have just TWO MONTHS ladies!!


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hello,

Can I join you - I will be TTC in June but t is for our 2nd! Hope I can still join you x


----------



## FunkyMinky

Hi!

Well i'm TTC anytime really but since i only stopped BCP a few weeks ago, i', pretty sure it won't happen till my body has settled back down. Still havent had AF yet so i don't know why that is, probably body freaking out trying to get back to normal.

I'm the same, don't really have anyone to talk about this stuff with which is why i joined, we're keeping it quiet and my friends aren't really baby people anyway, so feeling a little alone atm.

Soooo excited about getting preg though, i can't wait for all those little mile stones, even just telling OH when it happens! 

So i would love to buddy if you'll all have me :)

xxx


----------



## mommy2be1003

hi Jess :) We are ntnp now... and in june after our wedding we will be offically ttc :) Il be more than happy to be your buddy.. Il be 22 in june! This will be our first baby!


----------



## Jess137

swanxxsong: I know, I am so excited! 2 months!!! I would like a little girl :wink: to be honest, I've had a name that I love for years! But DH would love a baby boy to play sports with (ick!). So really we would be happy to just have a healthy baby. I'm horrible at saving money too, but DH doesn't really help with that either. We just aren't good at budgeting, because (hopefully SOON) we will have to figure it out so we can pay to raise a baby.

Welsh_mum2be: I'm sure everyone would be glad to have you join us! And your daughter is beautiful by the way. I love her name, it's pretty.

FunkyMinky: The more the merrier! I stopped my BCP at the end of February and had my withdrawal bleed, and now I'm on my first real AF. It was exactly a 28 day cycle, so I'm hoping the cycle length stays that same since it would make it a little easier to chart.

mommy2be1003: Congrats on your wedding! I'm sure it will be beautiful. Enjoy it, mine went by sooo fast. 


Wow, I can't believe I got this much response! Wouldn't it be awesome if we all got our :bfp:'s the first month?:winkwink:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey i lost this thread and am glad i found it again :D I would defo like to buddies with all of you :D I haven't started taking vitamins or anytihng ...hadn't really thought about it tbh. Ive got the coil and am getting it taken out to start TTC. Our wedding is in August so i'm probably risking it a bit by TTC in June but we both want to so :D :D :D xx

Edit: I am the one who keeps the money on track, my OH is awful lol. We've got our names picked out for a boy and girl :D we are more than likely going to have a boy although it would be nice for a girl :) i'm hoping to get BFP in June BUT i'm hoping i don't bloat too much initially and don't get really bad morning sickness for the wedding lol ..well i can hope :) My mum and dad know as well as a few of my close friends that we will be TTC soon but i do like coming on here and chatting to all you ladies :) I think it would be a greeat idea to tput something in our sig!! xx


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Thanks! I cant wait until June lol, If it was up to me we would be trying now! Now started to take any prenatals yet, but didnt with my daughter until we got BFP. I am preparing though - I temp and chart on FF and also use Clear blue fertility monitor aswell as OPK's! I am getting to know my cycle very well.


----------



## Jess137

Well we aren't technically TTC until June, but lets just say that I'm trying and he isn't preventing iykwim...:winkwink: I don't think I ovulated last cycle anyway though, and AF is here right now. By trying I mean I am using softcups after we BD, but we only BD'd 3 times last cycle. I am trying to track ovulation so I know for June. I have OPK's, softcups, and PreSeed ready to go. Just counting down right now!


----------



## Jess137

I think I'm going to add an ovulation ticker to my signature now instead of waiting till June...I think it will be fun to look at LOL!


----------



## wanaBmummy

got to be honest i have no clue about my ovulation :S x


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

wanaBmummy said:


> got to be honest i have no clue about my ovulation :S x

Sometimes I wish I didnt bother - I am always hopimg for an 'accident' around ovulation time lol :blush:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Welsh_mum2be said:


> wanaBmummy said:
> 
> 
> got to be honest i have no clue about my ovulation :S x
> 
> Sometimes I wish I didnt bother - I am always hopimg for an 'accident' around ovulation time lol :blush:Click to expand...

awww i supose there can be a bit more pressure on yourself knowing your ovulation...I just don't know how to work it out or what not but then i've never looked into it really. Plus i've got the coil atm so don't have proper periods x


----------



## Jess137

I just started keeping track since I stopped BCP. That way when it's officially time, I know when I'm supposed to ovulate. I actually use an app on my phone to keep track.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Oh right cool :) Sooooo are we planning to put something in our sig?? THink it would be good :D x


----------



## Jess137

Maybe something like "_TTC June 2011 buddies with ........._ Then we just need to finalize a list of buddies so we can all add it to the signatures.


----------



## Jess137

Maybe not that big! Sorry!


----------



## wanaBmummy

lol no maybe not that big but yeah sounds good to me :D x


----------



## Jess137

Cool. So I think that it is you, myself, Welsh_mum2be, mommy2be1003, FunkyMinky, swanxxsong, lu-is, beccad, jodylee05. Sound right?


----------



## wanaBmummy

Think so...wow that's alot lol you imagin if we all manage it 1st month haha :D x


----------



## Jess137

I know! It could happen though...have you seen the April testers thread? It's only the 2nd and they have 12 bfp's!

So I guess I'm just going to add that to my sig. Do you want me to type it up, then everyone can copy and paste it to their own, and just remove their own name?


----------



## mommy2be1003

That would be awesome if we all got pregnant the first month of trying together! :) We are only 2 months away! And hopefully less than a year left til we become mommies!


----------



## Jess137

Yay!:happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo:

Heehee! I love these smileys!

Here's hoping we all get our :baby: fast!


----------



## beccad

Hey jess will stick that in my sig later when I'm not on my phone. I'm not being very careful at all here!!! Its a bit bad really, especially this month as I really don't want a chirstmas baby (I am one myself and hate it) but DH is raring to go at trying and I'm not stopping him to be honest!

We very sadly went to a baby's funeral on Friday (DH's cousin's daughter). Just horrific - she had something called Edwards Syndrome and she only lived for 10 weeks. Watching this tiny baby being lowered into the ground was just heartbreaking. I cried through the whole thing. Anyway, the point of me telling you this is that it's made me all the more determined that ttc is right for us, and who cares what happens with my work and what my manager thinks (she'll have a cow!) and having a child is the one thing I want most in the world.


----------



## wanaBmummy

beccad said:


> Hey jess will stick that in my sig later when I'm not on my phone. I'm not being very careful at all here!!! Its a bit bad really, especially this month as I really don't want a chirstmas baby (I am one myself and hate it) but DH is raring to go at trying and I'm not stopping him to be honest!
> 
> We very sadly went to a baby's funeral on Friday (DH's cousin's daughter). Just horrific - she had something called Edwards Syndrome and she only lived for 10 weeks. Watching this tiny baby being lowered into the ground was just heartbreaking. I cried through the whole thing. Anyway, the point of me telling you this is that it's made me all the more determined that ttc is right for us, and who cares what happens with my work and what my manager thinks (she'll have a cow!) and having a child is the one thing I want most in the world.

Aww im sorry you had to experience that. My friend actually had to go to a baby's funeral on Friday also. It was her cousins daughter (strange coincidence :S) but she was 4 months old and had been a preemie, came out of hospital because she was ready and healthy and then the other night her breathing rapidly deteriorated and she died :cry: 

But here's to us all looking foreward to our healthy and happy little babs in the near future :D :D 

Oh and 12bfps already for the April ladies....How is that even possible lol xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Well that took me a whole lot of faffing to get the sig right lol :haha::haha: Btw Where do we all live?? Is anyone actually quite close by to someone else. 

I'm from Usk, South Wales :D :D x


----------



## beccad

I'm on the London/Surrey border. UK!


----------



## wanaBmummy

beccad - just so you know your missing the :bfp: at the end of your sig :D x


----------



## Jess137

I'm sorry you had to go to a funeral for a baby. I'm sure it was very difficult. I, luckily, have not had that experience yet, and hope I never will. I am glad though that it reinforced your plans to TTC instead of turning you away from it.

I'm not worried about my bosses and my coworkers' reactions when I get pg, they are all telling me to go for it! I am worried about my parents' reaction. I have a feeling they will not be happy, I am just hoping that they get over it quickly. They will be awesome grandparents.

I live in the USA, in the middle of the country, a state called Missouri. I see a few other girls from the states on her but they aren't anywhere near me.

Sorry, I couldn't figure out how to make the thing so that we could all put the same one in our signature. Is the wording OK with you guys? We can change it if you want.


----------



## wanaBmummy

yeah you've just got to copy and past the sig, centre it, change the font and colour and put the :bfp: back in lol so not much :haha: but its good :D :D

My parents know we are waiting to try and are really happy. Mum's started a book collection :D and a few friends at work and friends from school know and they're really happy. My OH mum and partner i think have an incling and keep joking about it and saying about when she's going to be a grandma lol My OH's dad on the other hand will just think it was a happy accident :S but oh well. So tbh we've had quite a good reception towards it :D :D xx


----------



## beccad

I did the sig on my phone so something was always going to go wrong! Will sort it out properly tomorrow morning.


----------



## wanaBmummy

lol just thought i'd let you know :) I can't even figure out the internet on my phone :haha: x


----------



## Jess137

wanaBmummy said:


> yeah you've just got to copy and past the sig, centre it, change the font and colour and put the :bfp: back in lol so not much :haha: but its good :D :D
> 
> My parents know we are waiting to try and are really happy. Mum's started a book collection :D and a few friends at work and friends from school know and they're really happy. My OH mum and partner i think have an incling and keep joking about it and saying about when she's going to be a grandma lol My OH's dad on the other hand will just think it was a happy accident :S but oh well. So tbh we've had quite a good reception towards it :D :D xx

I'm happy for you that everyone is OK with it. (Yes, I know it isn't up to them anyway but the support is nice!)


----------



## wanaBmummy

yeah deffinatly. We'd do it anyway with or without them but it is amazingly uplifiting knowing that they are there for us :D I hope the same to be true for the majority for all you ladies :) xx


----------



## Jess137

Like I said, all my coworkers, bosses, friends, and DH's family are supportive. I'm sure my family will get on board once they get over the shock! I just don't want to get lectured....


----------



## lu-is

Good idea on the signature!


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Morning girlys, How are you all? I havent been on for a couple of days - had a busy weekend! I am feeling like crap today, I have caught a cold off Daisy :nope: an extra mothers day pressie lol! 

Oh so we have our own signature thingy how cool! I will add it in a min!

Just to let u know I am going into hospital tomorrow for a little operation so will be gone for a few days :cry: So not looking forward to it.


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

wanaBmummy said:


> Well that took me a whole lot of faffing to get the sig right lol :haha::haha: Btw Where do we all live?? Is anyone actually quite close by to someone else.
> 
> I'm from Usk, South Wales :D :D x

Im in Cardiff so really close lol!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Welsh_mum2be said:


> wanaBmummy said:
> 
> 
> Well that took me a whole lot of faffing to get the sig right lol :haha::haha: Btw Where do we all live?? Is anyone actually quite close by to someone else.
> 
> I'm from Usk, South Wales :D :D x
> 
> Im in Cardiff so really close lol!Click to expand...

Oh :D :D cool..my OH is originally from Cardiff but i met him at college and he moved down my way :) I hope all goes ok with the operation btw x


----------



## topsy

Hi Girls,

Please can I join you? We are wtt our 1st. After bouncing around with TTC dates, originally May 2011, then I got a new job, 4 weeks ago, and didn't want to mess my employers about, so we put it to Sep/Oct 2011, but I cant wait any longer, ( we have been wtt for just over 2years) and who knows how long it will take to conceive, so we are going ttc from 3rd June (honeymoon)

I am really worried what my employers will think, as IF somehow I fell pregnant in the first month, I will have only been there 4 months, but I am soooooo worried it will take us ages to conceive, so I am selfishly putting my needs before them.

xxx


----------



## beccad

Hey Topsy, welcome! I know what you mean about feeling bad about work, but you can't put your life on hold for one job. Well that's what I think anyway - 20 years along from now you won't remember the place you're working at but you'll have your family :)


----------



## topsy

Thank you Hun for saying that, you are sooooo right and that's what I have sort of come round to thinking, but still feel a bit selfish, but I am such a worrier! xxx

It great to have some buddies who will be ttc around the same time, I think I am more excited about ttc than getting married :) xxx


----------



## beccad

I worry about it too, so you're not alone. I've been at my job 18 months now, so I'm not sure what I'm worrying about LOL! Mainly having to tell my manager I think - I've heard anecdotely that when they were hiring for my job, she didn't want to employ anyone with children, or anyone who was capable of having children, but there are laws against that sort of discrimination so she didn't get anywhere with it! She must have loved it when I turned up - 30 something married female :haha: But it's a part-time admin position, so quite frankly i'm not sure what she was expecting :dohh:


----------



## topsy

tehe :) I work part time too, as a nanny for a 1 year old, (the rest of the time, I help my mum care for my nan). I guess the nanny family obviously knew my age (29) and told them I was getting married in may, so I guess they could work it out too :) so hope they are ok when i do get my BFP :) xx


----------



## beccad

Not long until your wedding eh! What sort of day are you having? I've been married just short of three years now, and I love it :cloud9: We've had a few ups and downs, but there are in any relationship I think.


----------



## topsy

Church wedding about 70 ish people then reception with sit down meal and evening disco/buffet for 90 ish people :) It seems to have grown since we first said about it 2 years ago :) the eve we are having a big party really, its my 30th birthday to :) Yep we have had a few blips along the way but nothing major, we tend to bicker, normally my fault, he has a heart of gold and am very lucky. 

Aw 3 years, when is your anniversary? Have you got anything nice planned?

xxx


----------



## beccad

30th May, but we haven't got any plans yet. The last two years we've been to watch the rugby at Twickenham! We usually go out for dinner afterwards too. 

We're a bit skint this year as we're doing up our new house, so I expect we'll just stay home with a take away and a nice bottle of wine.


----------



## topsy

Know that skint feeling :) we are also doing up our house ( kitchen and bathroom to do, and gardens, prob the most expensive bits! ) I love cosy night in. Takeaway, Wine (Cider for my OH :) and a dvd, that was how we spent sat night, we watched Life as we know it.

xxx


----------



## Jess137

Welsh_mum2be said:


> Morning girlys, How are you all? I havent been on for a couple of days - had a busy weekend! I am feeling like crap today, I have caught a cold off Daisy :nope: an extra mothers day pressie lol!
> 
> Oh so we have our own signature thingy how cool! I will add it in a min!
> 
> Just to let u know I am going into hospital tomorrow for a little operation so will be gone for a few days :cry: So not looking forward to it.

Good luck with your surgery! Hope all goes well!:flower:


----------



## Jess137

Welcome topsy! I'll add you to my signature. :flower:


----------



## Jess137

Beccad and wanaBmummy, I'm not in your sigs!:haha:

Sorry it's been a long day at work and I'm sort of loopy! Well, off to Zumba!


----------



## wanaBmummy

ooooops sorry :) all sorted and i've added topsy :D x


----------



## swanxxsong

so I'm a dipweed and it took me forever to get it into my signature. xD I'm so dumb.


----------



## swanxxsong

^^^ also hoping I got everyone??? xD


Anyway, welcome to the people whose paths I haven't crossed yet - looking forward to June! As for fast BFPs, I'll probably be the last. :( lol. I'm still on the BCP, so I don't even know how long it'll take my body to sort itself out; we shall see!

Fingers CROSSED. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend and a ... glorious ... Monday. xD Is there such a thing?


----------



## Jess137

swanxxsong said:


> ^^^ also hoping I got everyone??? xD
> 
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the people whose paths I haven't crossed yet - looking forward to June! As for fast BFPs, I'll probably be the last. :( lol. I'm still on the BCP, so I don't even know how long it'll take my body to sort itself out; we shall see!
> 
> Fingers CROSSED.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend and a ... glorious ... Monday. xD Is there such a thing?

Nope. No such thing. UNLESS......I won the lottery. That would make it a glorious Monday. But I would have to buy lottery tickets for that to happen, so I guess I will never have a glorious Monday.

BTW I have seen posts from a few women who got pg straight off of the pill. So you could be first....who knows?

Is anyone else not really preventing right now even though we aren't TTC until June?


----------



## Jess137

Sorry, I seem to be posting a lot....

Does anyone have a WTT journal, or going to start a TTC journal? I was thinking about it, but I figured no one would read it since I'm pretty boring, and tend to ramble on about things. As I'm sure you can tell!:wacko:


----------



## Jess137

They are up to 15 BFP's for April. Let's hope that June is a lucky month too! I think this is going to be a good year for everyone. I'm hoping to have a bump to show off during the holidays!


----------



## lu-is

Welsh_mum2be said:


> Morning girlys, How are you all? I havent been on for a couple of days - had a busy weekend! I am feeling like crap today, I have caught a cold off Daisy :nope: an extra mothers day pressie lol!
> 
> Oh so we have our own signature thingy how cool! I will add it in a min!
> 
> Just to let u know I am going into hospital tomorrow for a little operation so will be gone for a few days :cry: So not looking forward to it.

oh no! Best of luck, I hope everything goes well! 
I'm currently recoverying from surgery myself. ( I had to get an ovarian cyst remove, atleast that puts me on track to TTC in June).

Good wishes and thoughts your way. :hugs:


----------



## dodgegirl

I thought I'd join this thread, as June is just around the corner and I'm so excited !!!! 
Can I be added to the list on your sigs??? 

I am hoping so much for a girl! It will me my first LO ! But after going through the loss of my 3 year old nephew a couple years ago, I would just love for the baby to be completely healthy !! (sorry to hear a couple of you went to a funeral recently, how horrible....)

I stopped my BCP end of Feb. and I also started my Prenatal vitamins then too, also I've had my preconception appt & got everything tested...so now I'm just trying to figure out my OV schedule by temping and charting my CM, and seeing if AF will be regular the next 2 months.

Good luck everyone !! 

:baby: :thumbup:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey dodge girl...the more the merrier! will add you to my sig.

lu-is - i had a cyst too but when i went to the hospital after my 2nd scan it had gone by its self luckly :)

swanxxsong - dipweed ...LOVE that word :D 

Urm i've got a week off work so its pretty quiet tbh. But looking to meet up with my friend for lunch on Thur.

I still have the coil fitted and i'm not taking it out till the first week of June so i probably wont be one of the first with a :bfp: 

I haven't really thought about a journal...i don't know what i would write :wacko::wacko:

xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

dodgegirl said:


> I thought I'd join this thread, as June is just around the corner and I'm so excited !!!!
> Can I be added to the list on your sigs???
> 
> I am hoping so much for a girl! It will me my first LO ! But after going through the loss of my 3 year old nephew a couple years ago, I would just love for the baby to be completely healthy !! (sorry to hear a couple of you went to a funeral recently, how horrible....)
> 
> I stopped my BCP end of Feb. and I also started my Prenatal vitamins then too, also I've had my preconception appt & got everything tested...so now I'm just trying to figure out my OV schedule by temping and charting my CM, and seeing if AF will be regular the next 2 months.
> 
> Good luck everyone !!
> 
> :baby: :thumbup:

I'm really sorry to hear about your newphew, i can't imagine loosing one of mine. My youngest nephew is 2 atm. 

I've heard a few girls say about vitamins and other bits and bobs. Do i need to be doing anything right now because i have no clue with regards to anything like that. I know i won't be tracking my ovulation or charting or anything like that. What do you girls think?? xx


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm so sorry to hear about your nephew, dodge. Adding you to my siggy now!

And yes, I am a dipweed. :D

My sister only took 3 months off BCP to get pregnant, so I'm hoping that I am as lucky. xD We shall see!

I have my four blanks starting tomorrow... did I mention how strong the urge to just STOP taking them is? But I'm SO afraid that I'll get my period on the cruise and be miserable (since my BCP cycle right now is arranged in a manner that I won't get it during vacation). So I'm like, telling myself 'this is best.' Even if I'm just impatient. 

Plus I just dished out a 40 for the freakin' pills, so I may as well take them. 

Only 2 more months. Say it with me ladies! :D <3


----------



## swanxxsong

Oh, as for prenatals, I'm taking them. I read it's usually best to start a few months ahead, just to regulate the levels of necessary vitamins in your body. So if you can, I'd start now to vamp up for June! Get your body in prime condition for BABIESSSS. :)


----------



## simno1

Hi ladies, 

Can I join too please? We've moved our TTC date so many times recently but we have settled on starting on our first wedding anniversary in June... Only 67 sleeps to go hee hee :) 

X


----------



## mommy2be1003

simno, you sure can join!! Congrats on moving your ttc date to june! everyone here is great!


----------



## topsy

Jess137 said:


> Welcome topsy! I'll add you to my signature. :flower:

Thank you :) xx

Thanks everyone for adding me.

xxxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

hey simno1 :) welcome to the group. We were set for August be we moved ours forward to a bit before our wedding :D probably a bit risky but oh well lol xx


----------



## topsy

simno1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join too please? We've moved our TTC date so many times recently but we have settled on starting on our first wedding anniversary in June... Only 67 sleeps to go hee hee :)
> 
> X

Us too, we keep changing it, but its set in stone now :) I like the 67 sleeps to go :) xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

welcome simno1!


so ladies, I'm really wrestling today. part of me is aching to just drop the pill so that I can prepare myself for the baby-making to come. I'm due for my period tomorrow (usually takes 2-3 days whilst on the pill for it to come though) and we are going on the cruise on May 12. Cutting it so close, especially if it doesn't come on time... 

...but I really, really don't want to go back on the pill. Like, to the point that I'm almost like, "if I get it on the cruise... I'll suck it up and deal." It's 9 days, it wouldn't be the entire time anyway. 

But oh my goodness, I don't know what to do. 

I'm contemplating asking hubby tonight. I just don't want to take it another two months. Grrrr.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Well if your really feel that strongly about it i would go for it :D :D 

I mean thats something else about the wedding. If we don't get a :bfp: in June to July then i could have a period during the wedding which would suck tbh. But If we do get a :bfp: straight away i could get morning sickness on the day. 

Me and my OH have just been on about this and he said well do you want to keep the coil in till after the wedding so i don't have a period or morning sickness?? Weel that takes it from June to the 1st week of September because we fly back on the 1st. We originally were taking it out in August based on my ovulation so that i hopefully didn't have a period for the wedding and then we brought it forward anyway. Arrrg its all very complicated :wacko::wacko::wacko: xx


----------



## swanxxsong

our bodies are just too complex!

I mean, I know that with the dog being boarded and us being on holiday, having the privacy and ability to roll in the sheets a LOT would be ideal. but we have lots of excursions booked and honestly I don't want to spend my entire cruise in the bedroom, because there will be so much to see! I figure that if I end up bleeding during part of the cruise, I'll make it up for him threefold when we start TTC. 

I would chart to TTA this cycle because I don't want to end up pregnant for the cruise. morning sickness? but maybe we could TTC during the cruise, if my cycle goes accordingly. 

We'll see. I know what'll happen. I'll talk to him tonight and he'll likely just tell me to do whatever suits me. Pffffft. No help!


----------



## Jess137

Hi dodgegirl and simno1! Welcome to our group! There are a lot of us now, cool! I'll add you both to my sig.:flower:

dodgegirl: I can't imagine losing any of my nieces or nephew! I have a 6 year old niece, a 3 year old nephew and a 5 month old niece. I am so sorry to hear that. On a happier note, welcome! This is so much fun having all you you for support and to talk. I am charting and trying to keep track of CM. I bought a BBT thermometer but I haven't used it everyday, I have to get up to turn off my alarms in the morning, so I don't know if it would throw the temps off.

wanaBmummy: Well I know that you can't chart CM or track really since you still have the coil, but you really should start prenatals (make sure it has B6 because it helps prevent morning sickness when you start it before getting pregnant and continue it during), and folic acid right now too to prevent neural tube defects (also supposed to start before TTC).

swanxxsong: I know how you feel with the BCP. I had just paid quite a bit to get my pack of BCP in February, but I got antsy and stopped them halfway through a pack anyway. I do have to say that it was nice to have my wedding and honeymoon and not have to worry about AF. But that was in October so I had no reason to stop my BCPs yet...

simno: Congrats on your TTC date! It's so exciting to have a date set, isn't it? Welcome!


----------



## swanxxsong

So we talked about it and I'm gonna go for it and pray for the best. The one time I got off BCP, my period came back within 30 days, so I'm hoping for that again. 4 sugar pills left in this pack, so I SHOULD still get (and complete) my period before we leave for the cruise. If nothing else, my sister (a nurse) said I could always start my pills like, Sunday (we leave on a Thursday) if I haven't started it by then. But we'll see. Hubby said it's whatever I want to do, because it's my body. He's only concerned that I might be miserable if I have my period on the cruise, but I am going to force optimism. After all, it's for a good cause!

I'll keep my extra pack on hand, just in case. 

Now I'm a little nervous - which is probably stupid. But I'm going to start charting tomorrow morning - temps - just so I'm aware, because we want to TTA this month. Oyyyy. 

What sites do you ladies use to chart?


----------



## Jess137

How exciting for you! I use an app on my phone because I don't chart my BBT's yet. If I do start, I will use Fertility Friend. I have an account already, but I don't use it.


----------



## swanxxsong

Oooh awesome, great! I have an iphone but all the charts I've had people suggest cost money, and I don't wanna spend on something that's not worth it, you know? lol. So I need to poll, especially since we are still TTA, just using a different method.


----------



## Jess137

Hmm. I have an android. Is there a way to search in the iphone App Store for free apps? I just searched for free ovulation apps in the android market and a bunch popped up!


----------



## swanxxsong

Ooo, I'll have to try that!  Thanks! I was looking on Taking Charge of Your Fertility's website and they had suggested one... I'm trying to find the bookmark for it...

https://whimsicallily.com/


----------



## swanxxsong

Ooo, found a free app with good ratings. WOOT. 

And with that, I think I'm off to bed. Long day of work tomorrow. :(


----------



## simno1

Thank you for welcoming me ladies, I don't come on here too often but I know come June I'll be on here all the time! 

How do I add a signature so I can have you as my TTC buddies?

Thanks

S X


----------



## swanxxsong

Upper left, click on User CP. When that loads, you'll have the option for Edit Signature on the left hand sidebar. :) Then you can enter whatever you'd like - tickers, text, etc. If you need any help, let us know and we can help you! <3


----------



## Ilovemychild

We aren't set on June, but its one of the months we are pretty sure about!!! My best friend is getting married in June, and she will be trying around that time. I also like the idea of a winter baby!! I'll be 22 in August and Conner will be 2 in October, so this summer just seems like the ideal time to start trying :) Looks like you wont be alone, girlies!!!! There are lots of TTC in June gals here!!


----------



## simno1

swanxxsong said:


> Upper left, click on User CP. When that loads, you'll have the option for Edit Signature on the left hand sidebar. :) Then you can enter whatever you'd like - tickers, text, etc. If you need any help, let us know and we can help you! <3

Thank you :flower:


----------



## CeeDee

Can I join? I'm ditching the BCP in June. I have my pre-conception doctors appointment on Friday. Less than 60 days!


----------



## wanaBmummy

The more the merrier ...everyones welcome :D 

Well ladies i know i'm on the coil but my AF arrived today although i don't get a proper AF atm. Anyway ive had cramping for about a week on and off but today well it kicked in a gear and i haven't had cramping like this in over a year!! :( :( I feel like crap to put it nicely..oh the joys of being a woman. Sorry i've just had a bit of a whinge/rant lol xx


----------



## topsy

Whinge away lol :) I came off the pill in dec and my first 2 AF were light, but this last one, I was curled up in bed by 8pm with a hot water bottle :( so can sympathise with you hun. have a cuppa and curl up if you can with a hot water bottle or heat pad. :hugs: xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Welcome CeeDee! :D

June's getting so close ladies! Eeeee!!!

Pfft, like said above, feel free to whine! I'm due any day and I feel just moody as all get-out. Bloated, cramping and pissy. I'm sure hubby is thrilled. xD


----------



## swanxxsong

UM did anyone see the Spring Lambs TTC signatures?! SO FREAKIN CUTE.

We should come up w/ something fun for the summer ladies and do something snazzy!! ;D Since our list keeps getting longer and longer, soon going to run out of names.

If we come up with ideas, I can try to come up with something unless someone else is good with graphics and wants to give it a whirl!

If anyone's interested, that is. :D


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Well I am home after my operation! Yay It went really well apat from having to have an epidural, I couldnt have a general because of this bloody cold! I am a little sore but not as bad as I thought it would be, but I am on strong painkillers - making me sleepy lol! I am so glad its all over now. :happydance: Just need to get my scan out the way now.

Hello and welcome to all the newbies - this thread is so popular lets hope we are all lucky enough to be bump buddies too!

On the contraception question - I had my copper coil taken out in Jan so we just use withdrawal method now, but its sooo temping to have an accident lol!

Hope your all having a good day xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw, I'm glad you're back and feeling good, other than recovery + being sleepy. <3

:D

Blessings for a quick and easy recovery, love!


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Thanks hun x


----------



## beccad

Jess137 said:


> swanxxsong said:
> 
> 
> ^^^ also hoping I got everyone??? xD
> 
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the people whose paths I haven't crossed yet - looking forward to June! As for fast BFPs, I'll probably be the last. :( lol. I'm still on the BCP, so I don't even know how long it'll take my body to sort itself out; we shall see!
> 
> Fingers CROSSED.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend and a ... glorious ... Monday. xD Is there such a thing?
> 
> Nope. No such thing. UNLESS......I won the lottery. That would make it a glorious Monday. But I would have to buy lottery tickets for that to happen, so I guess I will never have a glorious Monday.
> 
> BTW I have seen posts from a few women who got pg straight off of the pill. So you could be first....who knows?
> 
> Is anyone else not really preventing right now even though we aren't TTC until June?Click to expand...

Erm, that would be ME :blush: :thumbup:



dodgegirl said:


> I thought I'd join this thread, as June is just around the corner and I'm so excited !!!!
> Can I be added to the list on your sigs???




simno1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join too please? We've moved our TTC date so many times recently but we have settled on starting on our first wedding anniversary in June... Only 67 sleeps to go hee hee :)
> 
> X




CeeDee said:


> Can I join? I'm ditching the BCP in June. I have my pre-conception doctors appointment on Friday. Less than 60 days!

Have added you all to my sig!

Well I'm applying for a new job with my current company, but it'll be in a different office. It's not great in terms of TTC timing, so if I got the job then we'd put it on hold for a couple more months I think. However I have to get an interview first so will just see how things go. If I did get it all my current entitlements and benefits (pension, maternity leave etc.) would carry on so nothing to worry about there.


----------



## swanxxsong

Ooo, good luck Becca! Let us know how it goes! xo

And well, we're TTA and not TTC yet, but I only started charting today, so I have no idea when/if I'll ovulate this month since it's my first pill-free month. I'm just going to observe CM very carefully and pray I catch it so no oopsies! Even though I wouldn't mind it at all, I'd really rather savor a complimentary rum drink or two on the cruise and not be thinking, "oh no, am I..?" lol


----------



## beccad

You definitely not starting the next packet then SS? What the heck is the 'A' in TTA??

Welshmum, soz didn't see the update - glad the op went ok :o)


----------



## swanxxsong

Nope, no new packet for me! :D Avoid - trying to avoid. my bad! lol. 

Love the summer suns thing, snagged it! lol. Answers my question earlier concerning the Lambs siggy! :D


----------



## wanaBmummy

WOW lol lots going on over here isnt there lol Right....

Glad everything went ok with your operation :D

Will sort out my sig for the new members :D 

Thanks for letting me have a moan ladies  two hot water bottles some co codamol and ben and jerrys ...i'm sorted now :haha::haha

Yeah that sounds like a good idea although i haven't seen the spring lambs one. We get any more members and it'll look CRAZY :) I have no idea with graphis or what not though sorry so i'm no help there :wacko:

Beccad and swanxxsong - there's alot going on then, you never know what might happen :) saying that i was only using the withdrawl method on and off for a year due to reacting badly with different contraception and we never had a happy accident, we managed that not long after having my coil (for those who don't know i mc last may :() so you never know whats around the corner xx


----------



## Jess137

I need to start checking B&B at work! I can't keep up! LOL 

Hi CeeDee! I'll add you to my siggy. 

Swanxxsong, were you wanting to use the summer suns thing or come up with something else too? I haven't done graphics for a long time so I say go for it! I guess I need to make the font size on the list smaller since it keeps growing.

Welsh: I'm glad your surgery went well! I wonder if anyone will have an "accident" before June....:winkwink:

Beccad: Are you in another group called the summer suns or did you come up with it? It's cute!


----------



## swanxxsong

I was just referring to having a nickname for us. Becca was using summer suns' avatar and no idea where she got it, but I swiped it. LMFAO. probably shoulda asked first, where she had gotten it. :3 

But up to you ladies. Would you prefer to use the suns (I cannot find a thread where it came from, but it's gotta be somewhere) or nickname ourselves? I'm up for whatever for the summer ladies! :D


----------



## Jess137

I would just like to come up with something because I don't have any more room left in my signature for more names unless I delete some tickers! Oops!


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL same here! And it looks like we have a lot of summer ladies. 

I'm all for coming up with a savvy little nickname for our group of ladies, and anyone else who joins, if you'd like. Or we can see what becca says about summer suns and run with it if that's alright. Totally your call, lady! :) I'm up for either! It'll just be easier since we're running into lots of ladies and little room. LOL


----------



## Jess137

I don't mind using summer suns if becca is ok with it. I can't think of anything cute. I will try looking around online to see if I can find anything else.


----------



## swanxxsong

Yeah I was unable to think of anything cute too. LOL. my brain = fried eggs tonight.


----------



## Jess137

Holy crap! 21 BFP's for April.

I just saw a post on Facebook from a girl I went to college with. A picture of her 32 week bump.:pop:

I feel bad that I'm jealous, but I am. I am soooooo ready for a :baby: I'm afraid that it will take a long time to get pg. I plan on doing everything I can to get that :bfp: ASAP- Pre-seed, softcups, charting, checking CM....

I keep trying to tell myself that I should be enjoying the time with DH before a baby comes along, but it seems like all I do is go to work, go to bed, and get up again the next day to go to work. Does that make sense? I just feel like we are ready for the next step in our lives. I'm just existing right now, iykwim.

EDIT: That sounds really bad, doesn't it? I'm not depressed or anything, my mood has actually been great lately. Just broody I guess.


----------



## dodgegirl

looks like I missed out on the thread today...just now trying to catch up on all the posts......too bad I can't be on here all day at work, but then I'd never get anything done !!! 

think i'm ovulating today, but not sure. think this weekend I'm gonna buy softcups to try them out for a trial run and possible the OV predictor kit...
soooo tired today, gonna turn in early....

hope everyone is having a great week !! :thumbup:

:crib:


----------



## kimberley3

helllo we are trying in june too im 22, 23 in july :) we have started taking mother and father to be vitamins (sanatogen) , reading up and coming off the pill end of april. Also any ideas on which is the best Fertility Monitor or not to use one at all? but yes it would be nice to have a buddy who I can share it with as well :) x


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

On the name thing, I am not that good at thinking up fun names but I had a brainstorm and got this silly one?

Summer songbirds

I am feeling really crappy today - lightheaded and sick, I should prob go back to bed!


----------



## swanxxsong

Aw, I love summer songbirds!

:hugs: Jess. I know that feeling - and I think it's only natural. You want a :baby: so badly and you're happy for those about whom you care, but in the same token, you are ready for it to be you. I worry, too, that it'll take me forever or that it won't happen, but I try not to dwell on it because I know my brain can't change anything. Still difficult though! But when you have that BFP and are posting your bump, there'll probably be someone else fighting jealousy. Natural cycle. :) But hang in there, we're so close to June!

I'm charting, charting, charting. My sister wants the link because she's betting she'll be able to tell I'm pregnant before I can. :3 So the challenge will be ON! haha. She's taught me everything I know about charting and mailed her books to me for it, so she's probably right. But that's okay, I'll be in need of her moral support, 100%.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Woaaaah lol :) you go for a few hours and the whole things changed :D 

With regards to the sig i defo think someone needs to come up with something because their are too many names now :D not that thats a bad thing. Summer suns is good or anything else along those lines. I'll try and have a think although ive been out in the sun a bit much today so am a bit sleep lol

I think worrying it will take a while to get pregnant is quite common for people who want a baby....its like worstcase senario isn't it, well that and not getting pregnant at all. BUT i'm sure we'll all suprise our selves and have our :bfp:'s before we know it!!!

Welsh_mum2b - i hope your feeling better soon :) 

Kimberely3 - Welcome :D

That's a point was just wondering ...i'm being a bit nosery tbh lol I asked before where people came from...i was just wondering how old everyone is??? Am i the youngest here atm? 

I'm 20 :) (21 in sept) xx


----------



## swanxxsong

I am 25!

And welcome, Kimberley! Sorry I missed you earlier. >.<

I'm so pumped for summer, ladies! :D And I think that as long as becca says it's okay, we can just use the suns unless someone prefers a different name?


----------



## wanaBmummy

ah cool :) 

Sounds like a plan to me :D 

ohh i just saw in your sig swanxxsong ..your doing a journal :) I'll have to have a nose  I don't know what i'd put if i did one xx


----------



## swanxxsong

LOL! Yes, I've been writing a journal, I just witch and moan about waiting for AF and other such trivial matters. ;) Mostly just a place to whine and banter when I'm bored. :) Just gives me an outlet when I need it most and don't want to pin it down on any one or two sets of people! lol.


----------



## lu-is

Oh boy.. I missed out on a lot of stuff yesterday afternoon/ evening.

I am 27 years old. ( I don't think I answered before, but I am from Saskatchewan, Canada).

Swansong: Kudos to you for all your charting. I don't have the organization and consistency to do that. nope.. We'll be taking a more go with the flow approach. Granted my body is pretty good at giving me ovulation signs.
Plus I'm still on BC so I couldn't start charting right now anyways. :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

lu-is said:


> Oh boy.. I missed out on a lot of stuff yesterday afternoon/ evening.
> 
> I am 27 years old. ( I don't think I answered before, but I am from Saskatchewan, Canada).
> 
> Swansong: Kudos to you for all your charting. I don't have the organization and consistency to do that. nope.. We'll be taking a more go with the flow approach. Granted my body is pretty good at giving me ovulation signs.
> Plus I'm still on BC so I couldn't start charting right now anyways. :)

I know you leave it for a while and there's alsorts goin on when you come back.

me too i'm not charting or anything. I'll be doing everything as i am now minus the coil obviously lol

ah cool. I don't know the geography of Canada very well but my Aunty lives in Toronto :D I was nearly a canadian lol My mum and dad went to stay with her for their honeymoon and wanted to move out there but cause Ive got 2 older half sisters they didn't want to leave them behind and never moved. My life could have been COMPLETELY different :wacko::wacko: x


----------



## beccad

I can't take credit for the summer suns thing - it came from another WTT thread https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/366753-ttc-summer-2011-join-chat.html started last year, but seems to have dropped down a few pages, and I think several of the ladies have gone off to NTNP/TTC already...

I might be the oldest by the looks of things! I'm 31. My birthday is December 19th.


----------



## swanxxsong

So, I vote we just consider ourselves the summer suns? :D LOL. Since we're all about to start TTC anyway! 

My sister is a huge advocate of charting and has, thus, instilled it within me. I only just started, because this is going to be cycle one without BCP. But thus far, going well - it's only been two days of temperature taking and I'm waiting for :witch: to get here. 

Oy!


----------



## wanaBmummy

how do we get the sumer suns thing then because i can't click on it :wacko: x


----------



## wanaBmummy

sorted it :D x


----------



## Jess137

Cool! I like it. Hi Kimberley!


----------



## Jess137

Ok. I need help. I can't get the Summer Suns pic into my siggy. HELP PLEEAAASE!

EDIT: Nevermind, I figured it out! DUH!


----------



## beccad

Hi Kimberley!


----------



## topsy

Girls I must be really dizzy, I cant work out how I add the summer suns to my signature :( err help please?! xxxx


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

:hi:

I have just turned 28! I chart using fertility friend (you can have a look the link is in my signature) I temp, use OPK's and for the last 2 cycles I invested in a clear blue fertility monitor and its been worth every penny!

I never did anything like this to concieve my daughter, we were ntnp for 18 months but because I had PCOS I never had periods so couldnt chart. But since I finished chemotherapy last April my periods have been like clockwork :happydance:

Is my siggy up to date now? lol so many people are joining us I am finding it hard to keep track 

xxx


----------



## swanxxsong

I'm using fertility friend and the pink pad app to track. :D Eee! I'll try to link my FF if I can, into my siggy. I should have room. 

For the Suns:


https://i961.photobucket.com/albums/ae93/glkphotography/banner1copy-2.jpg is the link to summer suns image. Then you just put the below link into your profile:

[*img]https://i961.photobucket.com/albums/ae93/glkphotography/banner1copy-2.jpg[*/img]

(without the *s)


----------



## topsy

Thank you managed to do it :)


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

I done it yipee!!


----------



## mabel281

Can I still jump in? I just posted a threat about who wanted to join me for June, I didn't know this thread existed :) Anyway, we want to start trying this June, although last month had a little accident and had a chemical pregnancy, (BFP followed by BFN and AF), so we are back to our original plan. I'm 35, will be 36 by then, already have 2 boys (5 and 7 yrs old) and hoping for our girl. I have been doing OPKs and it looks like I'm ovulating right after being 5 yrs in BC pills. So, I just hope in June the baby sticks for good! How exciting! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Jess137

Welcome Mabel! I'm sorry for your loss. FX'd that we all get our sticky beans!


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hello and welcome Mabel281! Sorry for your loss, I cant imagine how hard that must be x Heres to lots of sticky beans for June!


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

I am getting really mixed signals from my OH :wacko:

I havent started to take prenatals yet so yesterday I just metioned that we will have to get them this weekend as its getting closer! And he was like no theres no need :growlmad: So I am so confused, we talked and he said we would DISCUSS having another baby when we get my scan results in May. But I really see no harm in starting prenatals now even if my scan isnt clear and we cant TTC I will just stop taking them.

I feel like hes just said ok to June to just keep me quiet and I really think he will back out :cry:


----------



## wanaBmummy

aww no i'm sorry for you i know what you mean my OH did that to me last year and i could have killed him lol :D but i know he's sticking to it this time because i keep giving him opportunities to back out and he's quite ahppy with it now. 

Maybe he just doesn't see the prenatals as important yet. i bet you if i mentioned them to my OH he would think i was being a bit silly lol xx


----------



## Jess137

Yeah, maybe since he's a man he doesn't realize that you are supposed to start prenatals early. Could he think that you are wanting to get prenatals to start TTC now? Or maybe he is nervous about trying for another child?

In any case, it's always good to take vitamins anyway, so it won't hurt! Make sure you get something with folic acid!

Good luck with your DH. Hopefully he will come around.:flower:


----------



## CeeDee

Welsh_mum2be,
My DH did that to me the other day. I had my preconception doctor's appointment yesterday and the doctor prescribed prenatal vitamins and told me to start right away. DH said I guess we can start trying after you birthday (in August)! Mind you he said we could start in June when we got married. Being that I'm on BCP now and in my mid 30's I figured it would take a few months before I get a BFP, so we decided on June. Men can be annoying!


----------



## Jess137

My DH knows that this is what I want, so he knows not to try and make any changes. When I'm happy, he's happy, iykwim...


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Awww thanks for the support girls, I really think he is a little scared and keeps saying he isnt ready to put a date on it just yet and we should wait for my scan before we make any plans but he does stress the fact to me that he has not said no!. I can understand where he is coming from because obv if the cancer has returned then we wont be TTC for a very long time, but I am so sure that the scan will be clear and I just want to carry on with our future without it being ruled by test results etc!!
He knows I am already TTC as in charting and OPK's I have never hidden that from him and he has never had a problem with it, so I am thinking/hoping that when the scan is out the way and I have good results that he will say yes then! 

I should probably stop worrying over it and nagging him for answers! :dohh:

Thanks xxx


----------



## beccad

It sounds to me like he's just a bit scared of your upcoming scans hun. Perhaps he doesn't want to plan too far ahead in case the scan doesn't come back clear. Perhaps it lessens the pressure a bit? Not having to worry about that as well as the scan.


----------



## lu-is

If you'd like to start Prentatals any ways I'd say go for it. They're just multivitamins so they're good for you either way. Or if you don't want to stress him/have a fight just buy a mulitvitamin, if you compare a prenatal to a variety of multivit. you can find some that aren't too different than the prenatal - you can take extra folic acid if you would prefer.

I sure hope my husband doesn't back out.. I think he knows how upset I would be if he did.


----------



## Jess137

Hey girls, I'm wondering if we should move over to the TTC groups and discussions area. What do you think? Since it seems like we constantly have this thread at the top of the page in this area.


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Thanks for the responses girls - I think he is worried but dosent show it! I am just going to leave it now until after my results! But I am pretty sure it will still be June. 

Jess137 - Sounds like a good idea to me, I have no idea how you would do it thou!


----------



## Jess137

I think I just need to start a new thread over there and stop posting on this one.


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Oh right - what shall we call it?


----------



## Jess137

Hmm, not sure.

Ooh just had a thought! Maybe "The Junebugs: TTC June 2011".

I don't know if you have what we call junebugs in the UK though...

Let me know if you come up with something. Thinking makes my brain hurt! :rofl:


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Lol thinking is hard work!

I have no idea what a Junebug is but is still a really cute name! Well done :thumbup:


----------



## swanxxsong

Moving works for me! And I like the Junebugs, that's super cute!! xo


----------



## Jess137

Sorry, that's probably just something my family or people in my area call them. They are some sort of flying beetle that are all over the place in the summertime here. We call them junebugs, I have no idea what they are actually called! Should I go ahead and open a thread then? It would be in the TTC groups and discussions section.

Ah, I Googled it. They are mostly found in the US.


----------



## Jess137

Ok girlies! I went ahead and started a thread over there at https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/584714-junebugs-ttc-june-2011-a.html#post10077518! 

I guess we can just start posting over there now.

To everyone who missed it, we are moving over to the TTC groups and discussions section.


----------



## lu-is

Jess137 said:


> Sorry, that's probably just something my family or people in my area call them. They are some sort of flying beetle that are all over the place in the summertime here. We call them junebugs, I have no idea what they are actually called! Should I go ahead and open a thread then? It would be in the TTC groups and discussions section.
> 
> Ah, I Googled it. They are mostly found in the US.

I know what a June bug is.


----------



## Poppiebug

Oooh I am planning to TTC June / July 2011

Can I fit in here??


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Poppiebug said:


> Oooh I am planning to TTC June / July 2011
> 
> Can I fit in here??

Of course you can! We have moved the thread over to a different part of the forum, heres the link https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/584714-junebugs-ttc-june-2011-a.html#post10077518
See you over there x


----------



## kimberley3

hello sorry for the late replies people not been online and helllo :D and the name is good i like it, will be going in my sig. only have 5 BCP left then its two months to get my cycle back then the TTC hehehe :D how is everyone today x


----------



## wanaBmummy

hey we have movedd over to the TTC section so we don't take up space on WTT. I can't find the link but if you go back a page on here you'll see the link on a few posts :) Its called Junebugs now :D x


----------



## Geminus

I was given the okay ttc 3 months so that puts, me in June too :) meanwhile I'm taking my prenatal, vitamin D, and after my blood work I'm setting up I will see how my folic acid.. I received the Methotrexate shot due to a tubal and the Methotrexate shot depletes your folic acid.. so that is the reason for the wait so that your hormones and folic acid get back to normal (low folic can lead to birth defects) ... I am nervous and excited June is around the corner :happydance:!


----------



## Jess137

Geminus said:


> I was given the okay ttc 3 months so that puts, me in June too :) meanwhile I'm taking my prenatal, vitamin D, and after my blood work I'm setting up I will see how my folic acid.. I received the Methotrexate shot due to a tubal and the Methotrexate shot depletes your folic acid.. so that is the reason for the wait so that your hormones and folic acid get back to normal (low folic can lead to birth defects) ... I am nervous and excited June is around the corner :happydance:!

Hi! If you'd like to join us, we've moved our little group over to a different area, we are at https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/584714-junebugs-ttc-june-2011-a.html.


----------



## ecobear

Hiya! :hi:

I'm 24, waiting for my Injection to wear off (due next inj on Tue 20th Apr) Decided we are waiting until June to start trying for our 1st... 

It has taken me 2 years to 'persuade' DH to come around to my way of thinking - lol.

Not sure how I'm going to wait... Think I will have gone mad well before then :grr: 

So if there is room for another :blush: I'd like to join you guys!

X x


----------



## Jess137

> Hi! If you'd like to join us, we've moved our little group over to a different area, we are at https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/584714-junebugs-ttc-june-2011-a.html.

Welcome! Come join us at our new thread shown above!


----------



## Geminus

TTC in June as well:happydance:


----------

